# [PCGH-Ratgeber]: Nanoleaf im Test: das können die smarten Leuchtelemente von Nanoleaf



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. Februar 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber]: Nanoleaf im Test: das können die smarten Leuchtelemente von Nanoleaf*

					Mit Leucht-Elementen von Nanoleaf lassen sich ganze Kunstwerke aus Licht an die Wände und Decken zaubern. Wir haben Nanoleaf Shapes, die brandneuen Nanoleaf Lines sowie die Glühbirne und den LED Lightstrip für Sie getestet.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber]: Nanoleaf im Test: das können die smarten Leuchtelemente von Nanoleaf*


----------

